# Merry Christmas



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

As it's my last day with full access to the internet, I'd love to take this opportunity to wish all you lovely ladies a wonderful Christmas and fabulous New Year.... I hope so much that those lucky enough to have realised our dreams of Mummyhood, have a very special time with our little miracles.  And for those lovely ladies still awaiting a little blessing, I hope with all my heart that 2013, brings you the joys you soo fully deserve.

To those of you who absolutely dread Christmas, or do not celebrate this time of year, my thoughts, love and prayers are with you - for a peaceful and loving holiday season.

Thinking of you all and sending   and Seasons Greetings to everyone -   
Luv n hugs 
Sheila


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Sheila for your always reassuring and lovely words. Wishing you a very merry Christmas and all the best for 2013!!

Wishing all of us lots of babydust for 2013 xxx


----------



## keenbean (May 11, 2012)

Thank you so much Sheila. Christmas is such a daunting time. I hope 2013 and all that new Mayan energy brings everyone all they wish for. Xxx


----------

